# Mid Lothian mini Tour



## User (9 Mar 2013)




----------



## ShooglyDougie (9 Mar 2013)

Looks like a great ride. I moved to the area last july and your photos make me want to go out and explore.


----------



## Barabus (17 Mar 2013)

Beautiful photographs


----------



## Ladytrucker (17 Mar 2013)

They are lovely pictures. We are so lucky to have such lovely country roads to ride. Not a traffic light in sight.


----------



## eck (17 Mar 2013)

I used to live in Bonnyrigg, not too far from there. But I never knew that Temple village was where the Hobbitssesss lived! Super foties indeed.


----------



## DougieAB (18 Mar 2013)

Reiver, I live in Gorebridge, about two miles north of your starting point. Some nice routes throughout Midlothian. Glad you enjoyed your day out.


----------



## Mange-tout (24 Mar 2013)

Stunning photos, thanks for posting.


----------



## The Jogger (27 Mar 2013)

Amazingly peaceful looking.


----------

